# Stuck



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Those two are just plain nuts*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

There will be an acrobatic, green ninja budgie along any minute to rescue his pal's....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My lovebirds perch on top of the door frames (or picture frames) just like Candy and Tony do! 

I'm glad Hector will be along to rescue them soon (as Randy said) *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that's quite an interesting perching spot, it seems Candy and Tony are investigating the wall on that second pic!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*That is too funny! I often wonder how well thought out such decisions are as well *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*trouble makers!! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my, that is too funny! Mallorn did that once and the only way she got off was to fall backwards and try to fly before she hit the ground 
Unfortunately she didn't have a dashing green budgie to save her like these two do!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

:laughing: I've never seen that before! It reminds me of Charlie and Grandpa in Willie Wonka - "We can't get down!"


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



There will be an acrobatic, green ninja budgie along any minute to rescue his pal's....

Click to expand...

Nope. The acrobatic green ninja was laughing from the comfort of his cage with the beak full of millet :laughing:


FaeryBee said:



My lovebirds perch on top of the door frames (or picture frames) just like Candy and Tony do!  
I'm glad Hector will be along to rescue them soon (as Randy said) 

Click to expand...

Haha, silly birdies! As long as they don't start chewing the wood.


aluz said:



Haha, that's quite an interesting perching spot, it seems Candy and Tony are investigating the wall on that second pic! 

Click to expand...

Yeah, they look totally weird :laughing:


CuteLittleBirdies said:



That is too funny! I often wonder how well thought out such decisions are as well 

Click to expand...

:laughing: That decision was done without thinking, I can assure you!


BirdCrazyJill said:



trouble makers!! 

Click to expand...

Yup!


StarlingWings said:



Oh my, that is too funny! Mallorn did that once and the only way she got off was to fall backwards and try to fly before she hit the ground 
Unfortunately she didn't have a dashing green budgie to save her like these two do!

Click to expand...

Well, actually, I had to save them


PrincipePio said:



:laughing: I've never seen that before! It reminds me of Charlie and Grandpa in Willie Wonka - "We can't get down!"

Click to expand...

Haha! Yeah, they are quite a pair*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budget does this all the time , he loves to sit on top of a painting, usually to drop a load so to speak I might add! Yes I then have to run and clean up after him LOL. They are so funny I must say it looks funnier though with it being Tony and Candy as they are much bigger


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Budget does this all the time , he loves to sit on top of a painting, usually to drop a load so to speak I might add! Yes I then have to run and clean up after him LOL. They are so funny I must say it looks funnier though with it being Tony and Candy as they are much bigger 

Click to expand...

Oh dear... LOL*


----------

